# Proyecto construcción de Marshall Valvestate 8080



## rastone1993 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hola gente del foro, les cuento que soy amante de esta línea de Marshall,
y quiero armar este Ampli, que es Híbrido...
Pero como nunca armé un Ampli, quiero que me ayuden para ir armandolo de a poco...
ya se que es un proyecto costoso, pero mucho menor a los 3.000 pesos que piden en ML.

Quiero que me ayuden a ir sacandome las dudas de a poco.

Así que les dejo los esquemáticos, y mi primera duda.

Los pcb, ¿cómo los hago? Los divido por secciones, y armo pcbs individuales,
porque para armar uno sólo es demasiado dificil...

además, ¿que es el autotransformador?

Gracias de antemano, y les cuento que ya estoy comprando los componentes.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2011)

¿ tienes experiencia como para armar ese proyecto ?

*Autotransformador*


----------



## rastone1993 (Feb 7, 2011)

Experiencia en la electronica si, hace 2 años estoy estudiando en forma casera, y me las rebusco bastante bien.Armo pedales de guitarra,en esos si tengo experiencia .ah, y en estos momentos estoy cursando el corso de ingreso para Ingeniería Electrónica.
Pero bueno, como ven toco la guitarra y no tengo ampli, asique que mejor que armarse uno semi valvular?
Asique bueno agradezco todo lo que me puedan ayudar. 

Gracias por el dato Fogonazo, voy a investigar más asi Busco el que necesita el proyecto.


----------



## rastone1993 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tengo unas dudas gente:

Respecto al circuito, lo estoy entendiendo cada vez mas, hasta la alimentación de la válvula.
Pero necesito que me ayuden con el trafo y el autotrafo...

Primero quiero saber de que voltaje deben ser las salidas, ya se que debe ser con punto medio.
y a partir de ese dato voy a saber que autotrafo buscar, ya se que debe tener salida 300v con los que se alimenta la válvula..

Saludos y espero su ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2011)

Como te fue con este tema, porque autotransformardor y no transformaador?


----------



## rastone1993 (Mar 23, 2011)

Te cuento panda, cambie de rumbo!
Fogonazo me hizo desilusionar! jej (y ver la realidad)
Asique para ganar experiencia me decidí por clonar el Valvestate 8020 20W que me prestaron...
Ya le copie el pcb y compré los componentes.. Me falta algún que otro componente, pero voy bien, ya que este no tiene vávulas.Ah, y la plaqueta, por ser tan grande no la conseguí, voy a tener que seguir buscando...

Una pregunta, midiendo las tensiones del secundario, me da valores raros, pero mirando los valores de voltaje de los capacitores, creo que debe ser aproximadamente 18 voltios no? 
Ahora mi duda es el amperaje, para así encargar el trafo...

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2011)

Una lástima, ya que el valvestate lleva un solo tubo el resto es estado sólido, he arreglado muchos de esos y corregido algunas atocidades cometidad por gente que no sabe.

Bueno si algún dia te decides, estamos para darte una mano


----------



## rastone1993 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gracias, pero creo mi principal contra fue el "no estar en tema" respecto a los trafos, y el pcb, eso es lo que más me echó para atrás.

Ya que sabes del tema, sabes si se consigue el reverb de resortes por estos pagos?
Soy de Bs As


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2011)

En argentina es un tanto dificil, podes pedirlo a alguna casa que vende partes para amplis de guitarras valvulares no es caro


----------



## rastone1993 (Mar 28, 2011)

Gracias, cuando empiece con la electronica subo fotos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 30, 2011)

Dale esperamos ver como va tu trabajo


----------

